# Our weekend trip to manhattan



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

even though we live 15 minutes from manhattan in bayside queens every other year we spend a weekend in manhattan playing tourist...we spent the past weekend staying at the chandler hotel and just roamed nyc doing street photography.... it was a fabulous time...


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

very nice. But HDR


----------



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

not all hdr but the lighting sucked..... white skys, mid-day shooting and dark shadows dont mix , besides i love bright vivid colors,....i grew up in the 60's you know. ha ha ha


----------



## Skiddy (Apr 12, 2007)

Very nice!

LOVE the HDR...


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

What's wrong with HDR? I love the pics! :thumbup:

What are you using to process the pics btw?


----------



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

i use photomatix for the hdr and nikon capture nx2 for general editing...nooooo photoshop


----------



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

heres few more of our trip


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Great pics. I didn't have that good of luck with photomatrix. Must have been doing something wrong.

Well, maybe. Here's a my version and the photomatrix version from a pic I took in Las Vagas at Christmas. I guess mine looks more ominous and its looks more vibrant. Who knew there was that much detail in the clouds.

Mine.









Photomatrix.


----------



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

I loooove these,,,just a little straightning needed i think


----------



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

found a few more we took that were interesting


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

Those are some very nice pics :thumbup: Thanks for sharing 
Makes me want to go to the city this Friday. Wait....


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Fantastic pictures! Love the HDR as well. I would love to get back to NYC and take some pictures. So much to see and photograph in that city.


----------



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

the city is photography heaven, in a day and a half we did nothing special and shot5 almost 600 pictures....the people, the buildings ,the parks,there is just so much you can spend months there playing photographer


----------



## Skiddy (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks for these mathjak107. I'm off to NYC this weekend for 4 days... certainly gives me some inspiration!!!


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

I'm heading to NY this weekend too, although I'll probably only be in the city one of the days.


----------



## Skiddy (Apr 12, 2007)

Snareman said:


> I'm heading to NY this weekend too, although I'll probably only be in the city one of the days.


Passing time until the car is redelivered or testing out the new DLSR?


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Skiddy said:


> Passing time until the car is redelivered or testing out the new DLSR?


Well, it will certainly help with that.  Actually, I'm going for my godson-to-be's baptism. I have to look when I get home from work and see if I'm on a boat yet.


----------



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

we are leaving nyc for the weekend and heading out to spend time at our home in the poconos....cant wait until the boat gets here with our new 328xi


----------

